# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPhone 7

## LindaP

Any news on the new iPhone ? ( imon?) ....I am due for a new phone in the fall, and wondering if I should wait and upgrade.

----------


## JEK

Should be for sale in September.  Lots of conflicted reports (rumors) on what it will and won't be. Stay tuned as there should be a rollout in August, followed by the pre-order in September.


http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/...off-on-sept-9-

----------


## JEK

One thing that may cause me to go back to the Plus is a dual camera system that could rival some DSLRs. Wait and see what really happens.

----------


## stbartshopper

Hopefully there will be something innovative or the lustre on the Apple will fade.

----------


## JEK

Stock is up nicely the past two days. Sold over 1 billion iPhones since 2007.

----------


## KaraBrooks

What do folks think about the automatic upgrade program? My "devil phone" (6 plus) is dead and I have been using my 4S for the last few weeks so I am in the market for a new phone. Thinking about the new upgrade program . . .

----------


## JEK

I got in last year, so I get the new 7 at about the same monthly payment level. Get the Apple Upgrade as you also get Applecare included which carrier can't offer with similar programs. I'm going back to the Plus to get the two camera system - 2  X 12MP both f1.8, one at 28mm and one at 56mm allows from great low light photos and great zoom. Also getting the new Jet Black in 256GB. Alarm set for 0245 Friday morning to get my order in for pickup on my birthday! Ordering a new watch - built in GPS (phone not needed) swimmable to 50 meters. Both phones are IP67 - waterproof to 1 meter.

----------


## KaraBrooks

Thanks for the intel! I'm thinking of the plus for the camera as well.

----------


## JEK

*iPhone 7 and 7 Plus announced with water resistance, dual cameras, and no headphone jack*

*A shiny black finish and new home button also make their debut
*


By Dan Seiferton September 7, 2016 01:08 pmEmail@dcseifert
173

 Share on Facebook  Tweet  Share (172) Pin (6)
Apple has officially announced the iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus today. The new iPhone features a design that's very similar to last year's iPhone 6S (and the year prior's iPhone 6), with a rounded aluminum body. But what's entirely new is the phone's water resistance, which means you can get the iPhone 7 or the larger iPhone 7 Plus wet without worry. Also new is the long-rumored dual camera system, stereo speakers, and a darker black color scheme. And, as expected, the iPhone 7 does not have a headphone jack, rendering countless 3.5mm headphones useless with the device (or requiring the use of an adapter).
The new phone may look very similar to last year's models, but instead of the matte metal finish we've become used to it, it has a glossy, mirrored design. The new color is called Jet Black and is much darker and richer than the Space Black of years past. Apple is also releasing a standard black model, along with gold, silver, and rose gold.
Apple has redesigned the iconic home button for the iPhone 7, making it force sensitive, like the Force Touch trackpads used in recent MacBook laptops. The phone has also gained the Taptic Engine haptic feedback system from the Apple Watch, which provides different vibration feedback for various alerts.
*APPLE IPHONE 7 ANNOUNCEMENT PHOTOS*




The camera in standard sized iPhone 7 has been upgraded with optical image stabilization and a brighter f/1.8 lens that lets in 50 percent more light than the iPhone 6S' f/2.2 lens. Apple says the new 12-megapixel sensor, which has the same resolution as last year's phone, is 60 percent faster and 30 percent more efficient. It's coupled with a new image processing chip and quad-LED flash that produces 50 percent more light. Apple's Phil Schiller boasts that the new processing engine leverages machine learning and has "supercomputer performance." The front camera on the iPhone 7 has been bumped to 7 megapixels with automatic image stabilization for better selfies and video recording.
THE REAL CAMERA UPGRADES ARE FOUND IN THE IPHONE 7 PLUS
But the real upgrades were saved for the larger iPhone 7 Plus' dual camera system. The company says the new dual camera allows for true 2x optical zoom without loss of image quality. One of the lenses is equivalent to 28mm for wide angle shots (like a standard iPhone camera), while the other has a closer, 60mm equivalent lens. Switching between the two cameras is seamless in the iPhone 7 Plus' camera app - just tap the 1x or 2x button and the camera will switch automatically. You can zoom further, up to 10x, but beyond 2x is digital zoom that crops the photo. Apple has also developed a feature that uses both lenses to mimic a shallow depth of field, like what can be accomplished with a larger DSLR. This feature will be available via a software update later this year.
The new phones have upgraded displays that are 25 percent brighter, with a wider color gamut for better color reproduction and improved color management. Both include the 3D Touch pressure sensitive display that debuted with the 6S line. But it appears that Apple did not update the image resolution of the displays, meaning that this year's iPhone has the same number of pixels as 2014's iPhone 6. (The iPhone 7 is 720 x 1280 pixels, while the iPhone 7 Plus is 1080 x 1920.)

As has been rumored all year, the iPhone 7 line does not have a standard 3.5mm headphone jack. In its place is a second speaker, giving the phone stereo sound, and Apple has developed a set of EarPods with a Lightning connector that will be included with the phone. Additionally, an adapter comes in the box so you can still use 3.5mm headphones with the device.
In addition, Apple has developed a new set of wireless headphones called AirPods, which are designed to work with the iPhone 7. The AirPods are truly wireless, without a cable connecting the left and right headphone. Apple developed a new wireless technology that handles both audio and the wireless connection to the phone or Apple Watch. They have sensors to detect when they are in your ears and "motion accelerometers" to activate Siri. Apple says the AirPods have five hours of battery life and come with a battery case that provides 25 hours of use. The AirPods will be available in late October for $169. Apple-owned Beats is also introducing a line of heaphones that make use of the new wireless technology.
WIRELESS IS DESIGNED TO TAKE THE PLACE OF THE HEADPHONE JACK
The iPhone 7 also comes with a new A10 Fusion processor that is said to be 40 percent faster than last year's chip. It is paired with a new graphics processing chip that is 50 percent faster than what's in the A9. Apple also says that the new phones have "the longest battery life ever of an iPhone", but the actual improvements seem as incremental as always. The company says the smaller iPhone 7 will last two hours longer than the iPhone 6S, while the 7 Plus gains an hour over the 6S Plus.
Apple says the new phone will be available for purchase on September 16th, though preorders start on September 9th. The iPhone 7 will start with 32GB of storage for $649 (a long awaited upgrade from the 16GB that used to be in the base model) and goes up to 256GB for $849. The larger iPhone 7 Plus is actually more expensive than its predecessor, starting at $769 for the 32GB version and go up to $969 for the top model. The device was revealed by Apple's Twitter account ahead of being announced on stage, a rare blunder for an Apple product launc

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Why do they hate their public?

So now I get the privilege of paying an additional 170 for headphones that also have a crappy battery life!?!!??   What a bargain!

But at least they redesigned the "iconic home button" 

 :culpability:

----------


## Dennis

> Why do they hate their public?
> 
> So now I get the privilege of paying an additional 170 for headphones that also have a crappy battery life!?!!??   What a bargain!
> 
> But at least they redesigned the "iconic home button" 
> 
>  :culpability:




You can buy an adapter to use your old headphones with the lighting do-hicky.

Prolly a hundo-ish.

----------


## JEK

You can use any headphones you have with the adaptor provided, but the Lightening will have better audio. If you are upset just a explode-in-pants-pocket Samsung.

Also the battery life is 24 hours from the dock and 5 hours in the ear.

----------


## JEK

> You can buy an adapter to use your old headphones with the lighting do-hicky.
> 
> Prolly a hundo-ish.



They packaging one with each new 7.

----------


## Dennis

[QUOTE=JEK;959214]They packaging one with each new 7.[/QUOTE

OMFG!

Saint Cook does it again....and again....and again....

----------


## JEK

And if you want to buy and extra they are $9.

----------


## JEK

> Thanks for the intel! I'm thinking of the plus for the camera as well.



One more thing on Apple Update, they will buy your old phone on the spot (make an appointment to pick the new iPhone up in the store) and credit you card instantly.

----------


## LindaP

> One more thing on Apple Update, they will buy your old phone on the spot (make an appointment to pick the new iPhone up in the store) and credit you card instantly.



 :thumb up:  thanks imon

----------


## KevinS

To be clear, the iPhone 7 comes with ear buds with a lightning connector, as well as a lightning adapter for earphone plugs.  It does not come with a "Find My Airpods" app to help you find a missing $169 airpod.

----------


## cassidain

what is apple update?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> They packaging one with each new 7.



So now I have to have an extra adapter to use with the 10 pairs of head phones I already have?   Love it!  So sleek and efficient.  

Maybe I should get 10 adapters. Problem solved!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> To be clear, the iPhone 7 comes with ear buds with a lightning connector, as well as an adapter for earphone plugs.  It does not come with a "Find My Airpods" app to help you find a missing $169 airpod.



Bingo!  

And they come in that horrible ear assaulting shape that lets ambient sound in, while providing a poor (loose) fit and substandard sound.  The painful stabbing feeling comes at no extra charge........until you lose one on your third listen.

Maybe I'll love these things in a few years, but it seems like they "solved" a non-problem by creating a couple expensive and clumsy "solutions".  But at least I can listen to an eight inch speaker in stereo now!

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Bingo!  
> 
> And they come in that horrible ear assaulting shape that lets ambient sound in, while providing a poor (loose) fit and substandard sound.  The painful stabbing feeling comes at no extra charge........until you lose one on your third listen.
> 
> Maybe I'll love these things in a few years, but it seems like they "solved" a non-problem by creating a couple expensive and clumsy "solutions".  But at least I can listen to an eight inch speaker in stereo now!



I want one :-)

----------


## KevinS

Bart, no matter what Apple says, I agree that this is a sucky change for us.  Nobody other than Apple would have enough hubris to think that a 5-hour Bluetooth solution is reasonable.  Apple also thinks that a butt-ugly watch which needs to be charged on a daily basis is a good thing.  I'd rather see them add a few millimeters to the iPhone thickness and give me a longer lasting battery.

I wonder if there's a combination of cords/adapters which will allow me to charge my iPhone and listen to music at the same time?  I doubt that I'll ever be needing to charge Airpods at the same time though - I'm more likely to stick with wired Bose.

And those "expensive and clumsy "solutions"" - they're revenue generators.  Perhaps not huge ones, but they're revenue-positive.

----------


## JEK

> So now I have to have an extra adapter to use with the 10 pairs of head phones I already have?   Love it!  So sleek and efficient.  
> 
> Maybe I should get 10 adapters. Problem solved!



Don't buy the new iPhone.

----------


## KevinS

> Don't buy the new iPhone.



I'm thinking about it.  And by "it" i mean skipping this Apple buying cycle.

----------


## JEK

That's what make America great. No forced buying of anything,

----------


## cassidain

> That's what make America great. No forced buying of anything,



Oh, you don't want to go there.

----------


## stbartshopper

Overall- better camera, bluetooth, battery and chip as I see it. Same size and weight. Less wires to worry about.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Don't buy the new iPhone.



I'll probably upgrade to the 6 plus or whatever the version is called that is pre-7.  I don't even need that, but I could use more memory.  I could only get the 64 GB version last time.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Bart, no matter what Apple says, I agree that this is a sucky change for us.  Nobody other than Apple would have enough hubris to think that a 5-hour Bluetooth solution is reasonable.  Apple also thinks that a butt-ugly watch which needs to be charged on a daily basis is a good thing.  I'd rather see them add a few millimeters to the iPhone thickness and give me a longer lasting battery.
> 
> I wonder if there's a combination of cords/adapters which will allow me to charge my iPhone and listen to music at the same time?  I doubt that I'll ever be needing to charge Airpods at the same time though - I'm more likely to stick with wired Bose.
> 
> And those "expensive and clumsy "solutions"" - they're revenue generators.  Perhaps not huge ones, but they're revenue-positive.




Totally agree.  Best (non-SBH) post ever!!!

----------


## andynap

I can't wait to still not buy the Apple Watch.

----------


## JEK

I'm setting my alarm for 0245 tomorrow morning so I can buy Series 2. I'm totally hooked on the watch.

----------


## JEK

> I can't wait to still not buy the Apple Watch.



If you did buy one, it wouldn't do you much good with an Android handset.

----------


## andynap

> If you did buy one, it wouldn't do you much good with an Android handset.



Correct and I'm not changing my SAMSUNG Galaxy S6.

----------


## andynap

*27 Of The Funniest Reactions To Apple’s New Stuff*    Jessica Misener                          BuzzFeed Staff








  Tweet 
  Tumblr



            	                                 				  		 		 		                 1.
 
Twitter: @badbanana


                  2.
 
Twitter: @alexnazaryan


                  3.


                  4.
 
Twitter: @Tanya_Chen


                  5.
 
Twitter: @xor


                  6.
 
Twitter: @shutupmikeginn


                  7.
 
Twitter: @benthompson


                  8.
 
Twitter: @joelcifer


                  9.
 
Twitter: @daveweigel


                  10.
 
Twitter: @lindseyweber


                  11.
 
Twitter: @ElaheIzadi


                  12.
 
Twitter: @merrittk


                  13.
 
Twitter: @sbellelauren


                  14.
 
Twitter: @jakebeckman


                  15.
 
Twitter: @gilbertjasono


                  16.
 
Twitter: @KofieYeboah


                  17.
 
Twitter: @nycsouthpaw


                  18.
 
Twitter: @Yolo_Tengo


                  19.
 
Twitter: @timdonnelly


                  20.
 
Twitter: @kashanacauley


                  21.
 
Twitter: @joshuatopolsky


                  22.
 
Twitter: @thisjenlewis


                  23.
 
Twitter: @cabel


                  24.
 
Twitter: @nycsouthpaw


                  25.
 
Twitter: @Bill_Nye_Tho__


                  26.
 
Twitter: @pilotbacon


*27. And of course, Denny’s.*

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I can't wait to still not buy the Apple Watch.



Hahhahaa!  Same here.

----------


## JEK

> what is apple update?




http://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program

----------


## cassidain

> http://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program



thanks, fellow virgo. 20th here. mme cassidain says it's a curse.

----------


## KevinS

> what is apple update?



Quartz provides some information:

http://qz.com/776300/is-the-apple-aa...-the-iphone-7/

----------


## JEK

Steve has the last word  . . . .

*Steve Jobs effectively explains why Apple removed the headphone socket from the iPhone 7 [Video]*

Ben Lovejoy
- 2 hours ago 

@benlovejoy
IPHONE 7 STEVE JOBS






When Phil Schiller used the term courage to describe Apples decision to remove the 3.5mm headphone socket from the iPhone 7, his choice of that particular word was probably not accidental.
Its likely a reference to a comment by Steve Jobs when he was asked to explain another controversial omission of an established standard: the lack of support for Flash in the iPhone and iPad 
_Were trying to make great products for people, and we have at least the courage of our convictions to say we dont think this is part of what makes a great product, were going to leave it out. Some people are going to not like that, theyre going to call us names [] but were going to take the heat [and] instead focus our energy on these technologies which we think are in their ascendancy and we think are going to be the right technologies for customers. And you know what? Theyre paying us to make those choices [] If we succeed, theyll buy them, and if we dont, they wont, and itll all work itself out._
He could honestly have been talking about the headphone socket there, and the same points would apply, word for word. You can watch the video below.
That wasnt the only oblique reference to the past in the presentation. As one of our readers noticed (thanks, Steven), the wallpaper bubble colors match those of the iMac G3  which itself attracted criticism for dropping another long-established standard, the floppy disk drive.

So perhaps Apple can at least fend off the would never have happened in Steves day comments

----------


## andynap

Rationalization.

----------


## JEK

Serial port, parallel port, floppy disk, CD/DVD and keyboard (on phones). Do you miss any of them?

----------


## cassidain

does the subtraction of one port (earphone) leave space for superior speakers on the iphone7 that would not otherwise be possible? does the lighting equipped earphone perform better than those with traditional connector?

----------


## JEK

According to the presentations, yes to both. The jack port was mostly empty air and the engineers were hot to use the space for speakers, which are now dual in landscape mode/

----------


## cassidain

> According to the presentations, yes to both. The jack port was mostly empty air and the engineers were hot to use the space for speakers, which are now dual in landscape mode/



seems "progressive" to me (and you know how loathe i am to use that word) so why the push-back?

----------


## JEK

Change is hard. I have a couple of different Bluetooth headphones that I use, so the only thing I use the 3.5mm plug headphones is calls on the phone.

----------


## andynap

> seems "progressive" to me (and you know how loathe i am to use that word) so why the push-back?



Read Kevin and Bart's posts.

----------


## JEK

The bigger news seems to be the lack of a physical home button. Many people seem to really hate the haptic feedback version. YMMMV.

----------


## andynap

Many people? I thought it wasn't out yet?

----------


## JEK

Press people who had hands on testing with it the other day.

----------


## andynap

Ah.

----------


## KevinS

Oy.  Per Apple, if I buy that gorgeous Jet Black iPhone 7 I should consider hiding it's beauty in a case:

"The high-gloss finish of the jet black iPhone 7 is achieved through a  precision nine-step anodization and polishing process. Its surface is  equally as hard as other anodized Apple products; however, its high  shine may show fine micro-abrasions with use. If you are concerned about  this, we suggest you use one of the many cases available to protect  your iPhone."

----------


## KevinS

> I wonder if there's a combination of cords/adapters which will allow me to charge my iPhone and listen to music at the same time?



Belkin has one in the works:

http://www.belkin.com/us/F8J198-Belkin/p/P-F8J198/

----------


## JEK

I have one on my desk right now that will work. Made by Apple.

IMG_2885.jpg

----------


## cassidain

isn't there an apple wireless charger that leaves the port free for use with earphones?

----------


## JEK

No wireless charging

----------

